
George Takei: The Challenge Ahead Under President-Elect Trump - schlumpf
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/11/15/george-takei-the-challenge-ahead-under-president-elect-trump.html
======
SixSigma
Yeah George, we're all off to the camps

